# One of my On30 bashes



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

So does size really count? LOL 
Here is a photo of my latest On30 bash. Scratchbuilt tender, superstructure, pilot, domes, etc.
Brass 2-4-0 - Figures are standard O scale 
Thanks, 
Marc


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharp little loco there. Could you post a "side on" photo of it please.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

She's a beauty!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, Marc. And a very tempting scale to jump into.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

modify the roof to clear a fat dude's belly and it would be a cool Gn15 too.


----------

